# ga6f21wa harsh 2-3 up and downshifts



## devoalan (Dec 9, 2014)

I am attaching the report from ista/p. Can anyone decode this for me? I have scanned and rescanned. No codes stored. Tranny and engine reprogrammed by mini. Exact same issue. I am assuming adaptive is reset to defaults after a complete update. So has anyone else had this issue? Dealer wants to replace the tranny. Operates perfectly when cold. Thanks all.


----------

